# Fishing on the 1st 2019



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

The Mighty O was blown out, the Gdotte was blown out, my bank spots on the lake were under water,, best of the bad choices was the Mud River. Up, running fast, and bad chocolate milk. I went to the bottom with nightcrawlers.

Did I get skunked?

Mudpuppy #1









Mudpuppy #2.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Catfish Tournament out of Lawrenceburg, IN today. River is blowing hard but the fish were hungry. First place (5 fish) was 110 pounds and second place was 85. Alot of blue cats caught today in this high and fast water.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Those things are good eating...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a good tourney Skip!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Those things are good eating...


Mudpuppies?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pooka said:


> Mudpuppies?


I was fibbing...


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I was fibbing...


Thank goodness! LOL


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Those things give me the heeby jeevys. #Cut the line! Only seemed to catch them on Muskingum during cold winter weather


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shaun69007 said:


> Those things give me the heeby jeevys. #Cut the line! Only seemed to catch them on Muskingum during cold winter weather


This is the first time I have caught one in the winter. Up until now they have been an early spring catch for me.

Anyone know if Muskie eat them? That spot is also the local Muskie hole and I think I have some old Bass plastics in that shape.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pooka said:


> Thank goodness! LOL


Stick a toothpick through their head and hang em on the oven rack.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Pooka said:


> This is the first time I have caught one in the winter. Up until now they have been an early spring catch for me.
> 
> Anyone know if Muskie eat them? That spot is also the local Muskie hole and I think I have some old Bass plastics in that shape.


Taste like chicken


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Stick a toothpick through their head and hang em on the oven rack.


Not raw like an oyster?? They are slimy enough to slide right down. lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pooka said:


> Not raw like an oyster?? They are slimy enough to slide right down. lol


An ice cold beer to chase it...why not I guess.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i took a waterdog to school for show and tell when i was in kindergarten 46 years ago caught it catfishing at Egypt bottom bridge with my dad. which reminds me of 2 things 1 how much i miss my dad and 2 how many yuppies there was back then when i opened the lid !


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> An ice cold beer to chase it...why not I guess.


Drunk belching mudpuppy climbing back out?,, I may well have a nightmare this evening.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pooka said:


> Drunk belching mudpuppy climbing back out?,, I may well have a nightmare this evening.


I never thought of that...thanks.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I never thought of that...thanks.


Sweet dreams! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

In all of the creeks and rivers I have fished, in all of the bait fishing I have done, I have never caught a mudpuppy. Not that I particularly want to either though. Kinda like bowfin, I have fished a few places that have them, but have never caught one.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> In all of the creeks and rivers I have fished, in all of the bait fishing I have done, I have never caught a mudpuppy. Not that I particularly want to either though. Kinda like bowfin, I have fished a few places that have them, but have never caught one.


Bowfin are fun. Just don't try to lip land them. LOL

The last time I got into them good was below a waterfall and they were hitting white Roostertails run right down on the bottom like you might do for Sauger.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pooka said:


> Bowfin are fun. Just don't try to lip land them. LOL
> 
> The last time I got into them good was below a waterfall and they were hitting white Roostertails run right down on the bottom like you might do for Sauger.


 The one and only Bowfin I caught was while LM Bass fishing in a small river, hit a white spinnerbait and I almost lipped it!! We catch a few Mudpupies in the very early Spring at Greenup Dam.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> The one and only Bowfin I caught was while LM Bass fishing in a small river, hit a whit spinnerbait and I almost lipped it!! We catch a few Mudpupies in the very early Spring at Greenup Dam.


In my teens and early 20's the crew usually started our spring fishing in the same river mouth. If we caught Mudpuppies we knew we were a couple weeks too early for the cats and such.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

A mudpuppie was the last thing I caught in 2018. Not sure if that's a good sign or not. LOL I've caught one Bowfin in a river trib while crappie fishing with a minnow/slip bobber rig. I thought it was a catfish till I got a good look at it then I knew what it was. We have caught several while crappie fishing on Okeechobee in Florida.


----------

